# Brand of Tank?



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

So, was out shopping today, and stopped in at a fish warehouse that I've never been in before. And, saw some just amazing fish tanks (empty, most of them), but they were HUGE!! Holy man. Anyway, there was a 40 gallon tank that came with the hood, filter, light, and stand for about $260 (Canadian). I think that's a pretty good deal. 

The thing is, it was a brand that I'm not familiar with. I believe it was Aqua Giant. They were very unique looking tanks - instead of four pointy corners, each of the corners was rounded (seamless) which gave it a very neat and flowing look, I feel. Their filtration system was also different. Not a put on the back of your tank filter system, but more of one that's built into the hood - and the water gets pumped up into the hood, through a tube with holes in it, and then dropped onto the filters and then back through into the tank. 

Anyway, just curious to see if anyone else has heard of this brand, and any pros/cons about it? I think it's a Malaysian (or other foreign company - no offense intended, I just wasn't paying much attention) company.

Thanks!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Searching around I found this

*Aqua Giant Ltd.
*11709-170 St
Edminton, AB T5M 3W7
Canada

This still dosent mean they are not made elsewhere and the headquarters are in Edminton.


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Well, yep. That's the store we were at. And that's all I found when I did a search too. I was just wondering if anyone else had heard/seen a brand like this, and if they'd had experience with it.

I guess not. So if I decide to go with it, sounds like I'm jumping in blind. But, I don't think they're too bad of a tank, as they had some absolutely gynormous ones in there full of water (including one with a pleco that seriously reached his full size!). So, might just have to stop by one day and pick up one. We'll see.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

If they offer some kind of warranty with the tank I dont see there being a problem. Search around to see what other similar tank manufacturers offer and see if theirs is close. Many times local built tanks are better than the mass produced tanks. Other times - well - you roll the dice. If they have large tanks ask if they will give you refrences of others that have bought the tanks.


----------

